# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Elvia, EZ-Robot powered android

## Airicist

youtube.com/@stevestudnicki7528

EZ-Robot Developer Kit

----------


## Airicist

Elvia the EZ-Robot powered android

Published on May 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Lt. Commander Data's Android Child "Lal" powered by EZ Robot

Published on Aug 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Elvia the EZ Robot powered Android-Elvis hack

Published on Aug 30, 2016




> Elvia got a new hat, wig was a hassle!
> Elvia interacts with an Echo Dot and display emotions.

----------


## Airicist

ELVIA Elvis Robot Hack using Alexa thru EZ Robot Software

Published on Jan 24, 2017




> Robot using Alexa input into USB soundcard, with EZ Robot software controlling 2 mouth servos. Elvia has a total of 10 degrees of freedom.

----------


## Airicist

Elvis Alive Wowwee robot hack with EZ robot

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> Elvis hack Rotation Pedestal with EZ Robot LoTiny WiFi Controller and software.

----------

